# Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ideas!



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hopefully, someone will be able to help. I received this nice Vostok Amphibia a few days ago, and since I was unable to ajdust the SS bracelet that came with it, I need a replacement one ASAP so I can wear it. I actually lost it after trying to remove links from the original bracelet and then I destroyed it to exhaust my pain :-|. The pins were just seized in the links and and threw it in the garbage can...

This case has 18mm lug width, so choices seems limited. I tried to fit my G-SAR rubber on it but the end of the strap is too thick and I would not be able to secure the spring pins. I wish I could find a rubber strap for it, not silicone though, and it would be good if it could similar to the Seiko divers strap, on which the band gets larger after the lugs. I also tried a 20mm Nato strap that was not bad but still not exactly what i'm looking for.

Here's the watch, please show me what you did with yours or if you have any suggestion, I would like to hear them.

Thanks for your help,

Daniel


----------



## Vaurien (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*



DM71 said:


> Hopefully, someone will be able to help. I received this nice Vostok Amphibia a few days ago, and since I was unable to ajdust the SS bracelet that came with it, I need a replacement one ASAP so I can wear it. I actually lost it after trying to remove links from the original bracelet and then I destroyed it to exhaust my pain :-|. The pins were just seized in the links and and threw it in the garbage can...
> 
> This case has 18mm lug width, so choices seems limited. I tried to fit my G-SAR rubber on it but the end of the strap is too thick and I would not be able to secure the spring pins. I wish I could find a rubber strap for it, not silicone though, and it would be good if it could similar to the Seiko divers strap, on which the band gets larger after the lugs. I also tried a 20mm Nato strap that was not bad but still not exactly what i'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Why do you think that choices are limited? There are million straps on the net, of 18 mm size!

Here is my last Amphibia:










And here the previous, in ministry case:


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*



Vaurien said:


> Why do you think that choices are limited? There are million straps on the net, of 18 mm size!
> 
> Here is my last Amphibia:
> 
> ...


I guess I wasn't clear enough. I know that there are many 18mm straps, but I do not want a 18mm strap all the way or 18mm that tappers to 16mm, because I find it way to narrow for my taste. The original bracelet was 18mm in between the lugs and then would go to 22mm to match the case width. That is what I'm looking for. A strap that would have 18mm at the lugs to go at 20mm or 22mm after that.

I would like to see pictures of the same case I have with straps to give me some idea...

Thanks anyway!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*

Something like this...


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*

I feel that a silicone strap with steel deployant clasp might be the sweet spot for this.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*



Seele said:


> I feel that a silicone strap with steel deployant clasp might be the sweet spot for this.


Thanks for the idea Seele, but like said in my initial post, I do not want silicone. These straps are real dust magnet and I prefer natural rubber for that reason. The deployment clasp is a good idea though. |>


----------



## melville (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*

Recently I bought a polished tank track to my Amphibia. So now it's Amphadoo.

Watchadoo is 100x times better than Vostok stock bracelet. Also almost as expensive as a watch but still worth it. It's a everlasting combination. It's very easy to adjust. Pins are really easy to remove and attach again.


----------



## melville (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*



DM71 said:


> That is what I'm looking for. A strap that would have 18mm at the lugs to go at 20mm or 22mm after that.


You can buy 20mm or 22mm strap and the modify it by cutting the material around the lugs to fit them. There is a tutorial around somewhere in the WUS. It looks cool if done perfectly. Maybe it's wise to practice with some unexpensive strap first.

You have to carefully measure if 22mm will do the trick with modification. 20mm will be too narrow and look stupid.


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*

Here are my strap choices.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*

*Thanks everybody for the ideas :-!. The only problem is that all the watches you guys are showing have a different case than the one I have. I would like to see, if anybody have an Amphibia with case style 060, what kind of strap you use on it. The round and Ministry case have different lug width of 20 and 22mm and the styles are totally different. *

*Please keep posting pictures! I need to find the perfect strap for this baby!*

*Daniel*


----------



## Niccolo (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia, need ideas!*



DM71 said:


> *Thanks everybody for the ideas :-!. The only problem is that all the watches you guys are showing have a different case than the one I have. I would like to see, if anybody have an Amphibia with case style 060, what kind of strap you use on it. The round and Ministry case have different lug width of 20 and 22mm and the styles are totally different. *
> 
> *Please keep posting pictures! I need to find the perfect strap for this baby!*
> 
> *Daniel*


The round case amphibia has 18mm lugs, not 20mm.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

*Thanks for the correction Niccolo* :-!,* my mistake. Still, I would like to see straps on that hooded lug case, which looks very different from the round one...*


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

I'm using the rubber Marathon Tsar strap on mine. I had to cut it to fit. I had planned to get a different strap but never did. It sort of fits it's utilitarian nature.

If you wanted to use the Gsar strap it's easy to cut. I just cut a bit less and then smooth the edge with some very high grit sand paper and it looks like it was made to fit and 18mm.


----------



## finse25 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

How about this one, the 060 case is e bit specials, with it's hidden lugs, but with a thicker sillicone band like this it makes the watch special, and it even comes in white, matching the colour of te watch, kinky...

I could not upload the photo of my 060 case with a matching yellow band, but you can find the here, or you can mail me.

18mm WHITE Silicone Rubber Watch Strap Band WB1265 - eBay, Watch Bands, Watches, Jewelry Watches. (Eindtijd 31-okt-10 06:48:47 CET)


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

My Amphibia 1967 takes 22mm. It's a perfect match for this heavy duty mesh bracelet.










This 18mm mesh is $22.99 from Seikoprince:


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

For my Tonneau, which also has hiddel lugs, I went with a cheap brushed stainless bracelet from Wal-Mart for about US $10, specifically because it tapers out on the ends like you specified. Plus, I think brushed stainless would go well with your case/dial combo.

This picture doesn't do it justice -- it looks pretty good in real life.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

That's a very nice looking piece. I think this case model is under appreciated and believe that you would be hard pressed to find anyone with this type. The round edges as well as brushed case makes me believe that an 18mm brushed Watchadoo might work. I have an extra one and will probably get me this case style to test 

In any case, I always think that Vostok Amphibia was made to be a utilitarian piece meant to be used and abused. So like what Mike suggested, why don't you try visiting Walmart or Target and check out the el cheapo bracelets over there before investing on $50 Watchadoo  I mean seriously for the money, these throw away bracelets are pretty good and tough. Not to mention supporting you local economy ;-)

Edit - oops, sorry I didn't know you were from Canada


----------



## finse25 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*










Here's the strap i mentioned. (Sorry i am new here, can't get the Photo working, look in my album for Yellow Vostok)


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



cavallino33 said:


> I'm using the rubber Marathon Tsar strap on mine. I had to cut it to fit. I had planned to get a different strap but never did. It sort of fits it's utilitarian nature.
> 
> If you wanted to use the Gsar strap it's easy to cut. I just cut a bit less and then smooth the edge with some very high grit sand paper and it looks like it was made to fit and 18mm.


*Do you have any pics?* :thanks


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



pacifichrono said:


> My Amphibia 1967 takes 22mm. It's a perfect match for this heavy duty mesh bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks again for the ideas guys. I'm getting closer I think. *

*Ok, please Pacifichrono, you have to stop that. First you show your K-34, then I buy one. Now this beautiful 1967 and I do have the same mesh waiting for the right watch, looks like you found one for me *;-) *That 18mm mesh looks good I found some for cheap, might worth to give it a try...*

*Finse25, thank you for the suggestion, the strap is not bad but I'm not a fan of silicone strap, like said in my original post, they collect too much dust for my taste and I prefer natural rubber, but the idea is good*|> *By the way, the dial is silver, not white* ;-)

*Peacemaker, thanks fro the compliment! I have not yet seen pictures of this model, so I guess you're right. I also understand the idea of not putting a $60 bracelet on a $65 watch but I do have a 22mm Watchadoo that I originally modified to fit my 20mm monster lugs. I though that it might look good if I file the end link a bit more to get it to fit the 18mm case lugs. I do not know if I want to do that yet, but I've been thinking about that for the last few days *:think:

*That bracelet looks good Mike, one thing I didn't think about and I will for sure visit my local Walmart to see what they have...*

*I also have a black Nato incoming which I think should look good.* I *have to try a few thing now and I will get back to you guys with my final choice(s).

Again, I really appreciate your suggestions and if anybody has a case like mine, I would be more than happy to see what shoes you put on yours :-!*


----------



## robbra (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

I've had that watch, with a different dial for 4 years and kept it on the original bracelet as it fits well and is much better quality than my other Amphibia bracelets. It was easy to remove two links using a pointed "screwdriver" from a cheap set of jewellers screwdrivers and a pair of pliers. Maybe you should persevere. ;-)
Rob


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



robbra said:


> I've had that watch, with a different dial for 4 years and kept it on the original bracelet as it fits well and is much better quality than my other Amphibia bracelets. It was easy to remove two links using a pointed "screwdriver" from a cheap set of jewellers screwdrivers and a pair of pliers. Maybe you should persevere. ;-)
> Rob


*Not possible:rodekaart, I destroyed it trying to adjust it and threw it in the garbage can. The bracelet looked good but I cannot believe that they used such a bad engineering on the design o| I tried as much as I could with all kind of tools but the push pins were seized inside the links and while pushing on them, the whole link would come apart... It's ok though, I will find a way! Thanks for the support |>*


----------



## robbra (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Good luck Daniel.
Just post 'photos when you're happy 
Rob


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

A bund strap goes well with hooded lugs.......


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Go to the Canadian equivalent of wal mart and look for an 18mm silicone rubber strap.It looks quite nice with that case style .IMO and it should be about 10 dollars or less.OOOPS sorry ,I would look at Wal-Mart first.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



Dapper said:


> A bund strap goes well with hooded lugs.......


*That is something I didn't think about, but have to confess that it does look good. I'm just not sure I can live with a bund strap on a diver's watch though. I have these mental blockage sometimes where I have problems mixing styles (pilot with diver or others) but I really like the look of it :think:

Once again, thanks for the suggestions everybody, it's very appreciated. I have not yet spent much time hunting for the right strap or bracelet but with all the material you guys give me, I think I have lots of options now :-! I'm just going to have to try a few different things now...*


----------



## ris (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Well, it's rather hard to find suitable strap for that type of case.
Original which came on mine was stainless steel (hollow construction), and too narrow near the buckle for my taste.

Recently I have put cheap rubber strap which I like better than original.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Whoa...that really looks nice. I'm liking this model case more an more.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



ris said:


> Well, it's rather hard to find suitable strap for that type of case.
> Original which came on mine was stainless steel (hollow construction), and too narrow near the buckle for my taste.
> 
> Recently I have put cheap rubber strap which I like better than original.


Thanks RIS, nice to see a pic of the case with a strap on it :-!. I do have a few natos, a rubber and a steel bracelet incoming. I will show the different style when they arrive but what you are showing is exactly what I'm looking for. Appreciated!


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



ris said:


> Well, it's rather hard to find suitable strap for that type of case.
> Original which came on mine was stainless steel (hollow construction), and too narrow near the buckle for my taste.
> 
> Recently I have put cheap rubber strap which I like better than original.


I think we have a winner! :-!:-!


----------



## ris (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Glad I helped a little bit.
Anyhow, please post your combination, I'm curious to see how it will look since your watch has white dial.

Regards,

Nikola.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



ris said:


> Glad I helped a little bit.
> Anyhow, please post your combination, I'm curious to see how it will look since your watch has white dial.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


:-! *I will for sure. It's about a month I have the watch and haven't worn it yet o| I have ordered nato straps about 1 month a ago and still waiting for them to come in:-(... And the dial is silver, not white *;-) *

Anyway, I think that it will end on a rubber like yours, this is what I had in mind since the beginning.*


----------



## michele (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Judging from the number of replies, the case type 060 is not so devoid of interest as usually believed (it's a quite rare case among Amphibia collectors, i still miss one).

I would put that nice watch on a Bund strap or a black silicone strap. 
I must stress out that the original bracelet is not so horrible. It's way better than many Seiko bracelet of the same price range. You just need to be precise when pulling the pins from the right side - it's true that those bracelets don't give a second chance if you make wrong moves.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



michele said:


> Judging from the number of replies, the case type 060 is not so devoid of interest as usually believed (it's a quite rare case among Amphibia collectors, i still miss one).
> 
> ...You just need to be precise when pulling the pins from the right side - it's true that those bracelets don't give a second chance if you make wrong moves.


*Yes indeed, I was very surprise to see that very few WIS actually owned that case, saw tones of round and Ministry case but not this one. I should pull the trigger on a ministry case soon...

And believe me Michele, I've adjusted many many bracelets in my life and it was the first time that I had failed to complete that task o|. And I'm still sad about it since, like you said, it was descent one for a watch in the price range :-(...*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Take a look at your local Canadian walmart.A silicone rubber 18mm strap might be just the ticket.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

*Hi everyone,

**I first want to thank you all for the ideas and examples given, it was of great help. **It's after a long wait, that I finally received the straps and bracelet I had order, a few weeks ago. At last, I could put shoes on my Vostok and wear it. I took a few real Q&D shots just before late today so lighting wasn't the best and didn't have too much time so sorry for dust on the watch and, missing wrist shots <| I know, I know...(I will take some later)

So, my first attempt is a 20mm Military grey Nato. I's a bit tight in the 18mm lugs, but doesn't really show. I have to say that, at first, I wasn't sure at all about a grey band, but when I saw it, I was surprise to quite like it. On the pix, I think it looks good, meanwhile, I'm not sure I like how it wears on the wrist because of the shape of the case, again, sorry for not having the wrist shots.:rodekaart



















Then, I had also a black Nato, but unfortunately, it's to thick to fit between the lugs, and with the added 2mm on the strap, it's a no fit :-( Anyway, I put the watch on the strap for you to see the look it would have, and I personally prefer the grey one, even if the black could definitely be a nice fit as well IMO.



















And finally, the SS bracelet. I was lucky enough to win a lot of 5 NOS Glycine oyster type bracelets, for a song on eBay. I had a SS bracelet in mind for this watch, since the day I bought it, so no surprised it's also my favorite combo so far. The bracelet is great. It's all I can hate about a SS bracelet: folded links, no removable links, light weight, flimsy clasp and yet, it's the best fit for the watch!:-! The vintage style is totally appropriate for that watch IMHO, and the price I paid for it, or should I say them, is ridiculous. Just like suggested, I tried to stay in the same "SPIRIT" of the original look and the fact that it was design to be affordable. Anyhow, i will keep two bracelets for me and if anyone wants one, just PM me and find $5;-), if you're in NA and one of the 3 first PM. They have light scratches here and there from handling and storage,but very minor. I think it's perfect for the hooded lug case and the fact that it goes from 18mm to 22mm at the lugs, then tapers down to 16mm, but really just under the bracelet, so viewed from the side, the bracelet looks wide, which is the effect I was looking for. Of course, a wrist shot would be mandatory here, and I have to excuse myself one more time, for not having one:rodekaart :-d

I'm happy I've been enjoying simpler things like that, the bracelet was pulling hair a bit at first, but now it's ok, my wrist is bald! No but seriously, it's ok now, it's a well built and solid piece. I like wearing the watch with this bracelet and I think that the rubber strap i'm still waiting for, will remain in my strap box. What do you think? :think:

*






















































*Thanks for looking and, wrist shots coming soon, stay tuned!*


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Wow, where did you get that metal watch band? I like it a lot. It is something I am looking for. Thanks.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*



G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Wow, where did you get that metal watch band? I like it a lot. It is something I am looking for. Thanks.


PM sent!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

I gave up on trying rubber, but wanted more of a military look anyway













had to replace the standard oversize springbars though.


----------



## Klassz (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Please, show me your straps choices on your Vostok Amphibia case style 060, I need ide*

Here's mine, I went with a traditional wide, russian style strap. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------

